#  > Classificados >  > Classificados >  >  Projetos ópticos ftth com custos otimizados

## Especialista

Em 2020 Faça sua Rede FTTH.

Os provedores via Rádio sofrem um pouco com relação à capacidade de uma rede via Rádio, pois as tecnologias são limitadas, porém, as mais modernas são caras. Aos pequenos Empreendedores que atuam na área de Provimento de Internet para ter sucesso e aumentar seu crescimento, precisam de um pouco mais de informações sobre as novas tecnologias (REDE FTTH).
Redes Ópticas precisam ser muito bem planejadas, os Provedores que vêm da Tecnologia de Rádio com pouco planejamento, quando entra para Redes Ópticas têm que quebrar muitos paradigmas do passado, têm que ter mente aberta para um planejamento constante.

É Possível Projetar Redes FTTH Excelentes Fazendo Algo Que Poucas Pessoas Fazem.
Planilha de pré-projeto;
Planilha de ferragens;
Planilha orçamento da rede;
Lista de ferramentas da rede;
Lista de equipamentos para rede secundária;
Lista de equipamentos para rede primária;
Lista de equipamentos para KIT assinante;
Lista de equipamentos do POP;
Projeto desenhado no Google Earth (Arquivo em KMZ)
Configuração de OLT
Faça um Orçamento para um Projeto Otimizado de Rede FTTH. 
Temos uma Super- Promoção Para este Ano!!!!
Contato (62) 9.9651-2882
!!!!! EM 2020, MONTE A SUA TÃO SONHADA REDE FTTH!!!

!!! NÃO PERCA TEMPO !!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! EMPREENDA EM 2020 !!!!!!!!!!!!

!!!!!!!!!!!!! VOCÊ É O ÚNICO RESPONSÁVEL PELA VIDA QUE TÊM LEVADO, TAMBÉM É O ÚNICO QUE PODE MUDA-LÁ!!!!!!!!!!!!!

----------

